# Locations and directions



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Appreciate your answers to the following:

HOME

1. Where are Jumeirah Islands and Jumeirah Village located? In terms of distance, how far away from Sheikh Zayed road are they?
2. Would you recommend these places as a potential place to live for someone with a 3 year old kid in the sense that are there parks, etc that are available?
3. Besides the Springs, what would be a good place to rent a villa with a very limited budget of AED 85,000-100,000? My son goes to Emirates International Schoole, Meadows so what would be the closest option?

WORK

1. What is the walking distance in terms if time from Dubai Mall to the Emaar Square office buildings? We are set to move but no one is bothered to give us a proper answer.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

On your budget you can forget about Jum Islands.
JV is closer to Emirates Road than SZR and is a long way from your son's school. It is a new area and not alot there yet.
Springs is the only place close to the school where you will get a villa for 85k.
Look at Dubizzle.com for properties and maps - it has google maps so you can look at all locations yourself.
Which Emaar Square offices?? Downtown - not walkable. The Greens - 40 mins at a guess and not possible in the summer heat! Why are you walking from MOE?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops Pamela, i am sorry i didn't notice it was you til i had replied, and thought you were a newbie and it is not MOE but Dubai Mall ( i really must start reading posts properly)!!

OK Dubai Mall to Emaar Business Square - 10 mins max once you have figured out the right exit from the Mall.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can see the Jum Islands Villas from the Meadows International School. They are the big independent villas on the other side of the main road.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Wandabug! I had to recheck my post to make sure I mentioned "Dubai Mall" because for a second there, thought I'd said MoE! 
We're supposed to be moving to our new offices in the Emaar Business Square (or whatever it's called - the ones with HSBC and Barclays near the Burj Khalifa) by the end of September. The only issue is that not everyone will be given parking cards, so us minions will need to park at the mall and walk to the office. 10 minutes doesn't sound so bad but then again with heels and a suit, I'm not so sure it's the most ideal situation to be in.

As for Jumeirah Village and Jumeirah Islands, I saw a few ads online that said they were only 2km away from Spinney's in Town Centre but wasn't so sure which direction that 2km was and figured Jumeirah Islands was close by as well. Well, I don't want to pay an arm and a leg on rent considering I'll be paying Aed 30,000 in school fees next year, so looks like I'm stuck at the Springs!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> You can see the Jum Islands Villas from the Meadows International School. They are the big independent villas on the other side of the main road.


Oh I love those!!! 
Shucks, I had no idea they were the Jumeirah Islands villas!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They are lovely aren't they?
Did you look at The Ghadeers at The Lakes?
2km to Jumeirah Village is probably as the crow flies!! Still might be worth checking them out - they are big villas for the money if you dont mind the drive to school.


----------

